# Dx getting a security update from VZW...after all this time



## dvschnk (Jun 7, 2011)

But still will be version 45.621

http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/09/06/verizon-rolls-out-surprise-update-to-the-droid-x-after-18-month-break-includes-security-fixes-and-improved-public-safety-alerts/

maybe this'll get baked into openandroid...I have my Dx still running as a PMP.


----------



## mr_brady (Jun 15, 2011)

What's open android? I never updated mine to 621 and am worried this latest update may kill root. Does it?

VZW SGSIII


----------



## csk415 (Oct 10, 2011)

mr_brady said:


> What's open android? I never updated mine to 621 and am worried this latest update may kill root. Does it?
> 
> VZW SGSIII


Openandroid rom
http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/38403-OpenAndroid-VXLR-V2.2.0-Stable-w/Aroma----Fixed-Customizer-+-With-OptionalComponentInstaller-(01/24/2013)

It will kill root. You will reroot for 621 if you take it.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------

